# Help - Looking for how to compute angles in a cone.



## paintball_builder (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking for a formula to compute an angle to create a block.

My brother and I are building a castle for our paint-ball course.

The castle has a series of towers constructed with octagonal bases and tops.

Each tower is capped with a pointed roof.

The tip of the roof is an smaller octagonal ring that (hole in the middle to insert a flag pole through).

8 - 2"x4" beams meet in the middle to and are cut 

The pitch is 45 degrees.

*Problem:*

What I am looking to do is cut a block mid way down the cone to add strength and give us something to screw the sheeting to. What I don't know is how to calculate the angles on the block so that it fits correctly.

If it helps I could sketch a diagram.

Thank you for your time.

PS. Im not a carpenter so I may use some incorrect terms, please correct me so I learn


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If I understand what you are doing and asking, the angles for the middle will be the same as for the base and the top. Nothing changes except for the length of each side. The same would hold true for any other cross section you took that is parallel to the base.

George


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand exactly what you are doing with the cone and block, but I'll pass on this link to a compound angle calculator in case it will help. Compound Angle Calculator Here is another calculator with some more examples which may help. Compound Miter Saw Calculator.

A sketch would be useful if the suggestions you are getting don't answer your questions.


----------



## paintball_builder (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link I think that the, I think the N-side pyrimid may be close to what I want I will play with it and see if it works.

The reason I am cutting the block is.

I want to a support in such a fashion that I can have a face pointing out to give me a surface to screw to. From examination this piece has two cuts applied to it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

paintball_builder said:


> Thanks for the link I think that the, I think the N-side pyrimid may be close to what I want I will play with it and see if it works.
> 
> The reason I am cutting the block is.
> 
> I want to a support in such a fashion that I can have a face pointing out to give me a surface to screw to. From examination this piece has two cuts applied to it.


Now you are confusing me. Are you posting this from a phone?

A drawing/picture would be good.

George


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

360 / (sides * 2)


----------



## paintball_builder (Feb 26, 2013)

I didn't post from a phone I just failed at the English language, because I was in a rush. 

Maybe I should start using the preview button.

I will take a picture of what we have built and send it tomorrow morning.

As for 360/(2* sides) I am not sure that is what I want but I will give it a try


----------

